# what kind of nest?



## hibiscusmile (Sep 19, 2008)

Found this in one of my trees! :blink: basketball size.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2008)

Hornet nest. Best to leave it alone.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 19, 2008)

Although some good mantis food may come from it, don't go throwing any rocks :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 19, 2008)

Ya know if you whack that with a stick candy comes out...

...stinging candy...


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 19, 2008)

we had one here too... they kept fly in the house and we got stung a view times so we smoked them.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 19, 2008)

this is sorta off topic but is that a willow tree its on because my brother wanted one of those.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Rick, I will!

Thanks Asa, I won't!

Ha ha, no thanks I will pass!

I don't smoke anymore :lol: but your welcome to em!

Yes, willow, tell him if he wants one, I will send him a limb he can root, and be ready every time it

storms or winter comes or spring comes, he can go outside and clean up all the limbs it drops. They are

very messy trees, we just picked up from the latest hurricane a 8' x 8' x 6' pile of limbs.

Last year I had the paper wasps build inside the wall where my chimney is. It took me three days to clean it out! The wasps were coming thru where the drywall ceiling and fireplace brick meet, you can still see the burn mark where we were burning them as they came in!


----------



## rayg (Sep 20, 2008)

If they are not too much of a nuisance now you could wait until winter and then bag the whole thing up. That is a pretty big nest.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 20, 2008)

Dang, that's huge! Douse it with gasoline and light it on fire!!! Wait, nevermind. That would be too expensive. Ummm, yeah, I guess just smoke it somehow.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 20, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Dang, that's huge! Douse it with gasoline and light it on fire!!! Wait, nevermind. That would be too expensive. Ummm, yeah, I guess just smoke it somehow.


We just used good 'ole tom's smokebombs from theprankshop.

good for everything... These things smoke like an old train.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 20, 2008)

I've seen a hornet's nest that size before... Scary..


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 20, 2008)

It is about 30' up and the branch it is on is not strong, I am going to throw a shooting party in Nov I think!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 20, 2008)

Can I join? :lol: 

jk


----------

